# Versteckte Tipps und Tricks



## Alexander Groß (20. Februar 2006)

Ich fang mal an:

Wenn ihr ein Dokument geöffnet habt steht ja immer unten links die Größe in Prozent. Nun wollt ihr heran- herauszoomen und seid faul?

Einfach über die Zahl(z.B 100%) mit dem Mauszeiger und die Strg Taste halten. 

Wenn ihr jetzt die Maustaste klickt und haltet, erscheint die bekannte Hand mit Pfeilen links und rechts.

Ihr kennt sie vielleicht z.B. von der Ebenenpalette wenn ihr über das Wort Deckkr. oder Fläche fahrt. Ebenso wie dort könnt ihr nun bequem rein und rauszoomen indem ihr die Maus hin und herbewegt.

Der gleiche Trick geht übrigens bei jedem Eingabefeld für Zahlen. Probiert es einfach mal aus.

Alex

PS: gesehen hab ich das bei Photoshoptv.com. Das mit dem Zoomen hab ich dann einfach selber mal probiert, und war fasziniert das es auch dort geht

EDIT: Hier die gemeinschaftliche Übersetzung der englischen Seite die der Jan gepostet hat


Die Tabulatortaste blendet alles bis auf die Bilder die man bearbeitet aus. Shift+Tab blendet nur die Paletten auf der rechten seite aus.
-
Shift halten und ein Klick in den oberen Fensterbereich einer Palette lässt diese an den Rand springen der ihr am nächsten ist.
-
Ein Doppelklick in den oberen Fensterbereich einer Palette minimiert diese.
-
Ein Doppelklick in den freien grauen Hintergrund ruft den "Öffnen" Dialog auf. Wenn man Shift hält und dann Doppelklickt öffnet sich bei mir die Bridge.
-
Andere Hintergrundfarbe statt dem eintönigen Grau erreicht man mit dem Füllwerkzeug in verbindung der gedrückten Shift Taste. Damit klickt man in den grauen Bereich und die gewählte Vordergrundfarbe wird ab sofort das Grau ersetzten (klappt bei mir nicht, habe PS CS2)
-
Alle "Abrechen" Boxen kann man in "Zurück" ändern wenn man die Alt Taste drückt und hält.
-
Die Feststelltaste ruft statt dem Standarcursor ein Fadenkreuz auf mit dem man knifflige Stellen besser meistert.
-
Die "F" Taste wechselt zwischen 3 verschiedenen Ansichten.
-
Um eine gerade, beliebig ausgerichtete Linie zu zeichnen, Klicken, dann zum gewünschten Endpunkt gehen, Shift gedrückt halten und wieder Klicken.
-
Strg wechselt jedes Werkzeug in das Verschieben Werkzeug solange man die Taste gedrückt hält.
-
STRG + ALT und das Bild ziehen, macht ein Dublikat vom aktuellen Bild, auf einem Layer oben drückst (Oder?)
-
Um dich im Bild schnell zu bewegen, drücke die Leertaste, und bewege dich durch klicken und ziehen mit der Maus, dann lass die Leertaste wieder los.
-
Während du im “Zoom Tool” bist, drücke STRG + Leertaste um rein zu zoomen und ALT + Leertaste um raus zu zoomen. (Funktioniert meines Wissens auch ohne das man im Zoom Modus ist)(Mit der Nummer 12 kombiniert der vielleicht Hilfreichste Shortcut.)
-
Halte STRG gedrückt unnd dann drücke dann "+” oder “–“ um das Bild im Navigator Fenster in der Größe zu verändern
-
Wenn du das “Pipette” Werkzeug nimmst, um die Vordergrundfarbe auszuwählen, halte ALT gedrückt und es wird die Hintergrundfarbe.
-
Wenn du einen Winkel messen willst, zieh mit dem “Lineal” Werkzeug  eine Linie, drücke ALT und zeichne eine andere Linie vom Ende der ersten, um den Winkel zu messen.
-
STRG + ALT + Z und STRG + SHIFT +Z geht in der “History” vor und zurück
-
ALT + Rücktaste und STRG +Rücktaste füllt den gesamten Bildschirm jeweils mit der Vorder- bzw. Hintergrundfarbe. ALT + SHIFT + Rücktaste oder STRG + SHIFT + Rücktaste bewirken das gleiche, aber lassen die Alpha Transparenz in Ruhe.
-
Wenn du mit STRG +T transformierst, halte ALT gedrückt um die Orginal Eben zu erhalten, und die Veränderung auf eine neue, kopierte Ebene anzuwenden. STRG + SHIFT + T wiederholt immer deine letzte Transformation
-
Um sicher zu gehen, daß dein Auswahlwerkzeug genau in der Ecke (des Bildes) ist, halte Strg gedrückt bei der Auswahl.


----------



## der_Jan (20. Februar 2006)

Auch wenns lange nicht so viel Spaß macht, aber CGTalk hat eine ganz passable Sammlung. Falls jemand Probleme mit der Sprache haben sollte, würde ich vielleicht auch die Zeit finden es mal zu Übersetzen.(Oder auch als gemeinschaft Projekt)

Edit:\\Und das ganze ist natürlich nur wirklich toll mit dem Link:
http://forums.cgsociety.org/showthread.php?t=247294&page=1&pp=15&highlight=hidden+tips


----------



## chmee (20. Februar 2006)

```
Zoomen - [STRG] + [+ und -]
Zoomen mit Fensteränderung [STRG]+[ALT] + [+ und -]
Ebenenstil ändern [SHIFT] + [+ und -]
Neue Ebene ohne Nachfragen - [STRG]+[ALT]+[SHIFT]+[N]
Bild bewegen - [Space] und mit Mausklick bewegen
Maske/Auswahl einer Ebene - [STRG] + Klick auf Ebene
Ebene duplizieren - [STRG]+J
```

Zusatz für die Englisch-Faulen !

mfg chmee


----------



## Alexander Groß (20. Februar 2006)

Siehe ersten Beitrag


----------



## der_Jan (21. Februar 2006)

Dann will ich mir mal die nächsten 10 vornehmen. Vielleicht kann man ja auch alle Tipps im ersten Post zusammenfassen, und immer editieren wenn was neues hinzu kommt?
Und dann vielleicht noch ganz oben im Photoshopforum fest Pinnen (Mods?). Und falls du das in deinem ersten Post einfügst, Alexander, nimmst du dann die Englischen Originale raus? Der Übersichtlichkeit wegen^^.

Ausserdem würde ich Nummer 9 noch anders übersetzen.
9. To draw a straight line, click then move to the end point and hold shift + click.

   Um eine gerade, beliebig ausgerichtete Linie zu zeichnen, Klicken, dann zum gewünschten Endpunkt gehen, Shift gedrückt halten und wieder Klicken.

Was du beschrieben hast war, eine Linie parallel zu den Achsen zu ziehen.


Mir fällt gerade auf, das mein Englisch nicht das beste ist. Vielleicht versteht es man ja trotzdem. Verbesserungs vorschläge werden gerne entgegen genommen.

Vielleicht kann auch noch jemand die Deutsche Benennung der Werkzeuge hervorkramen, da ich nur ein englisches PS besitze.


----------



## der_Jan (21. Februar 2006)

Eigentlich isses ja verpönnt, aber ich mach wegen der Übersichtlichkeit gerade nochmal eine zweite Antwort. Tschuldigung.


11. Ctrl + Alt and click drag the image will make an duplication of the current image over lay on top.

STRG + ALT und das Bild ziehen, macht ein Dublikat vom aktuellen Bild, auf einem Layer oben drückst (Oder?)

12. Hold Space bar will make any tool into "Hand Tool" until you release Space bar.
Wenn du die Leertaste drückst wird jedes Werkzeug zum „Hand Tool“ bis du die Leertaste wieder los l?t. Bzw:

Um dich im Bild schnell zu bewegen, drücke ie Leertaste, und bewege dich durch klicken und ziehen mit der Maus, dann lass die Leertaste wieder los.
(Was euch von der Erkl?ng halt besser gefällt.)

13. While in Zoom Tool, Ctrl+space = zoom in, alt+space = zoom out.

W?end du im “Zoom Tool” bist, dr?TRG + Leertaste um rein zu zoomen und ALT + Leertaste um raus zu zoomen. (Funktioniert meines Wissens auch ohne das man im Zoom Modus ist)(Mit der Nummer 12 kombiniert der vielleicht Hilfreichste Shortcut.)

14. Hold Ctrl and press "+" or "-" will change the % for image in navigator window.

Halte STRG gedrückt unnd dann drücke dann "+” oder “–“ um das Bild im Navigator Fenster von der Gr?zu ver?ern.

15. When Using eyedropper tool to capture foreground color, hold Alt and click will instantly capture the color for background.
Wenn du das “Eydropper Tool” nimmst, um die Vordergrundfarbe auszuw?en, halte ALT gedr?nd er w?t die Hintergrundfarbe.

16. With Measure Tool, draw a line then hold Alt and draw another line from the end of the first line will measure the angle.

Wenn du einen Winkel Messen willst, zieh mit dem “measure Tool” eine Linie, dr?LT und zeichne eine andere Linie vom Ende der ersten, um den Winkel zu messen.

17. Ctrl+Alt+Z and Ctrl+Shift+Z will go back and forth in the history.

STRG + ALT + Z und STRG + SHIFT +Z geht in der “History” vor und zur?ch hab das bei mir auf STRG + Z umgelegt, gefällt mir besser)

18. Alt+Backspace and Ctrl+Backspace will fill in whole screen with foreground color or background color, Shift+backspace will bring up option windown, Alt+Shift+Backspace and Ctrl+Shift+Backspace will fill the image with foreground or background color but will leave the alpha transparent area alone.

ALT + Backspace und STRG + Backspace füllt den gesamten Bildschirm jeweils mit der Vordergrundfarbe, bzw Hintergrundfarbe. ALT + SHIFT + Backspace oder STRG + SHIFT + Backspace bewirken das gleiche, aber lassen die Alpha Transparenz in Ruhe. 

19. When free transform with Ctrl+T, hold Alt to keep the origial image and transform an duplicated layer of it. Ctrl+Shift+T to repeat whatever you did in the last transform.

Wenn du mit STRG +T transformierst, halte ALT Gedr?m den Orginal Layer zu erhalten, und die Veränderung auf einen neuen, kopierten Layer anzuwenden. STRG + SHIFT + T wiederholt immer deine letzte Transformation

20. To make sure you Crop is on the edge of the image, hold Ctrl while croping.

Müsste mal Ausprobieren was passiert, dann kann ich das bestimmt auch beschreiben, hab leider überhaupt keinen Ahnung was die wollen^^


----------



## Leola13 (21. Februar 2006)

Hai,



			
				der_Jan hat gesagt.:
			
		

> 20. To make sure you Crop is on the edge of the image, hold Ctrl while croping.
> 
> Müsste mal Ausprobieren was passiert, dann kann ich das bestimmt auch beschreiben, hab leider überhaupt keinen Ahnung was die wollen^^




Das wird heissen : Um sicher zu gehen, daß dein Auswahlwerkzeug genau in der Ecke (des Bildes) ist, halte Ctrl gedrückt bei der Auswahl.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Alexander Groß (21. Februar 2006)

Hi, ich habe es wie nach Wunsch zusammengefasst. Am Design können wir genauso feilen wie an der besseren Wortwahl. 

Alex

@der Jan

englisch-deutsch Photoshop

Nicht ganz vollständig aber immerhin ein Anfang


----------



## der_Jan (21. Februar 2006)

21. Ctrl+J will duplicated the current layer.

    STRG + J dubliziert den aktiven Layer(Ebene).

22. Ctrl+Shift+E will merge all visible layers to one layer, Ctrl+Shift+Alt+E will make copy of the original and merge all visible layers.
    STRG + SHIFT + E reduziert alle sichtbaren Layer(Ebenen) auf einen. STRG + SHIFT + ALT + E macht eine Kopie des Orginals, und reduziert dann alle sichtbaren Layer auf einen.

23. While using Marquee Tools, hold Alt will make the starting point as a center of the selection.
    Wenn du bei den "Marquee Tools"(Auswahl Werkzeuge) ALT drückst, macht es den Startpunkt zum Mittelpunkt(Gemeint Schwerpunkt?) der Auswahl.

24. Ctrl + D to deselect, Ctrl+Shift+D to reselect what you deselected.
    STRG + D um die Auswahl auszuheben, STRG + SHIFT + D um die Aufgehobene Auswahl erneut zu makieren.

25. While selecting with Marquee tool, press space bar can allow you to move the selection.

    Während man mit den "Marquee Tools" arbeitet kann man mit der Leertaste im Bild bewegen

26. Hold Shift and press "+" or "-" will switch between the layer mode:
Halte Shift gedrückt und benutze "+" oder "-" um zwischen den verschieden Layer(Ebenen) Modi um zuschalten 
N = Normal

I = Dissolve(Sprenkeln)

M = Multiply(Multiplizieren)

S = Screen(negativ Multiplizieren)

O = Overlay (Ineinanderkopieren)

F = Soft Light (Weiches Licht) 

H = Hard Light (Hartes Licht)

D = Color Dodge (Farbig abwedeln)

B = Color Burn (Farbig nachbelichten)

K = Darken (Abdunkeln)

G = Lighten (Aufhellen)

E = Difference (Differenz)

X = Exclusion (Ausschluss)

U = Hue (Farbton)

T = Saturation (Sättigung)

C = Color (Farbe)

Y = Luminosity (Luminanz)

Q = Behind 1 

L = Threshold 2

R = Clear 3 (Löschen)

W = Shadow 4 

V = Midtones 4

Z = Highlights 4

Diese Kürzel arbeiten auch bei folgenden Situationen:
Alpha ausgeschaltet, Indexed Mode, Line tool, Bucket Tools, Dodge und Burn Tools

***The shortcut works even for following situation:

***Alpha turned off, Indexed Mode, Line tool, Bucket Tools, Dodge and Burn Tools

27. While using Brush or any other tools, change the opacity by type the number.

Mit dem Brush (Pinsel), oder jedem anderem Werkzeug, kannst du die Opacity (Transparenz) über eine Zahl Eingaben auf dem NumPad verändern.

*** type one number for % of it's ten times [4=40%]

drücke eine Zahl für 10er Schritte (4=40%)

*** type two number for exact % [press 7 then 2 will get 72%]
drücke zwei Zahlen für exakte Werte (7 und 2 für 72%, bzw 0 und 5 für 5%)

28. Hold Alt while clicking on the eye icon beside the layer will hide all other layers.


Wenn du auf das AugenIcon neben den Layern(Ebenen) klickst, während du ALT drückst, werden alle Layer bis 
auf den Aktiven ausgeblendet.

29. Hold Alt while clicking the pen icon beside the layer will unchain this layer from all layers.

 Wenn du ALT gedrückt hälst, während du auf den Stift Icon neben den Layer(Ebenen) klickst, lösst er die Verknüpfungen zu allen anderen layern

30. Select a layer, hold Alt and click the top edge of another layer will group them.

Wenn du Layer(Ebenen) auswähltst, während du ALT und STRG gedrückt hälst und dann an die oberen Ecken eines jeden Layers drückst, Gruppierst du sie. 

Ich überarbeite das mal bei der Arbeit nochmal^^

Danke für den Link, Alexander, aber Akrebs hatte mir diesen schon früher gegeben: http://www.ps-tutorials.de/de_en.php
Es wird gemunkelt letztere hat mehr ;-)


----------

